# Unresponsible town Foreman



## townmanwi (Jan 3, 2012)

I work for I township that has 1 fulltime foreman and 3 part time workers! A 2-4in storm has been predicted here for about 5days last night I get a call from the foreman saying myself and another part time guy have to plow he was drinking all day and is drunk! he is always drinking and has no responsibility!!! I Want to tell the board something but don't want to be that guy! What would you do??? he talks his way out of everything 2 months ago got caught using town equipment on a side job and just got a slap on the hand!!! Its sucks I would love the fulltime job and take so much pride in the town.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Buy him some more beer so you get more hours.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

grandview;1684764 said:


> Buy him some more beer so you get more hours.


Haha. That's what I'd say too, maybe you'll be fulltime soon.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Just wait it out he will hang him self.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

townmanwi;1684747 said:


> I work for I township that has 1 fulltime foreman and 3 part time workers! A 2-4in storm has been predicted here for about 5days last night I get a call from the foreman saying myself and another part time guy have to plow he was drinking all day and is drunk! he is always drinking and has no responsibility!!! I Want to tell the board something but don't want to be that guy! What would you do??? he talks his way out of everything 2 months ago got caught using town equipment on a side job and just got a slap on the hand!!! Its sucks I would love the fulltime job and take so much pride in the town.


Be glad he didn't come in. A co-worker once did that and he ended up just riding in the passenger seat all day, busy doing nothing. Hungover.

Plus getting hours in is always fun, so enjoy it.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Everclear that should solve the problem.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I'll bet you he's in the "circle" dosen't matter what he does.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Irresponsible*


----------



## eastcoastjava (Apr 2, 2011)

Wait it out, stay quiet about it. What ever you do don't start blabbing, word spreads fast.


----------



## greg8872 (Jan 17, 2007)

grandview;1684764 said:


> Buy him some more beer so you get more hours.


Preferably a few hours before a meeting he is supposed to be at...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

grandview;1685578 said:


> I'll bet you he's in the "circle" dosen't matter what he does.


Ditto



Longae29;1685586 said:


> Irresponsible*


Double ditto

The good old days when English was taught in school.


----------



## townmanwi (Jan 3, 2012)

Well he comes in Saturday to put the wing on the grader on overtime. Should of been on months ago. He smells like Alcohol eyes are blood shot ect. admits to being drunk and out until 4am. Chairman is there and says nothing this guy can pretty much do what he wants. Guess he has to hurt someone before he gets punished!! Pretty sad!


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Tell him the city of buffalo is hiring. They seem to specialize in drunk plow workers.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

peteo1;1693798 said:


> Tell him the city of buffalo is hiring. They seem to specialize in drunk plow workers.


Thumbs Up


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

townmanwi;1693772 said:


> Well he comes in Saturday to put the wing on the grader on overtime. Should of been on months ago. He smells like Alcohol eyes are blood shot ect. admits to being drunk and out until 4am. Chairman is there and says nothing this guy can pretty much do what he wants. Guess he has to hurt someone before he gets punished!! Pretty sad!


It seems like every place I've worked... there was that one guy who couldn't settle down his affair with alcohol. And it was always when I worked for a DPW.


----------



## eastcoastjava (Apr 2, 2011)

Or tree guys, Jesus dime a dozen with them. Cant count how many guys have come and gone because of booze and drugs.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

eastcoastjava;1694132 said:


> Or tree guys, Jesus dime a dozen with them. Cant count how many guys have come and gone because of booze and drugs.


Yup! Buddy of mine worked for Asplundh and they were called down to CT during the Hurricane or whatever, and he told me some of the guys were cruisin' Hartford for coke in Asplundh bucket & chipper trucks...!


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

townmanwi;1693772 said:


> Well he comes in Saturday to put the wing on the grader on overtime. Should of been on months ago. He smells like Alcohol eyes are blood shot ect. admits to being drunk and out until 4am. Chairman is there and says nothing this guy can pretty much do what he wants. Guess he has to hurt someone before he gets punished!! Pretty sad!


All I can tell you is document, document, document. A paper journal is admissible in court when it is backed up with dates, times and names.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

eastcoastjava;1694132 said:


> Or tree guys, Jesus dime a dozen with them. Cant count how many guys have come and gone because of booze and drugs.


Construction sites are very similar...

Personally, I've dealt with exactly what the OP is talking about. Maybe this is nepotism he's witnessing, or just a good friend. Either way, he should DOCUMENT his day, every day, by recording what he sees, times he sees it, and keep that journal safe from prying eyes. This way, if someone gets hurt, killed or whatever major goes down, he can go to a superior, or the police, with the information and provide them a timeline of the infractions.

Good luck with this. My feelings are that nothing will change there until there is a horrific accident, or the folks that are coddling the perpetrator are gone themselves.


----------



## cantoo (Dec 27, 1999)

I'm not sure I agree on the documenting everything, I would think if something happens in a few months you will likely be on the same sheety stick that he is.


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

I have a simple suggestion. Make friends with a cop in the area. Turn him on to the guy who "seems" drunk at work a lot. Let nature take its course. Thumbs Up


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Since joining plowsite i had not thought of snow clearing in the context of a "work place" but this is the kind of issues you would see in an industry i was previously employed in. I made a comment earlier shared by a couple of folks to the effect killem with kindness buy him more drinks. in reconsidering the original post tho i thought of a number of folks who were helped by an employee assistance program, A.A or some other agency, the leadership thing to do here would be make a connection to the right people. As a business owner i would be looking to advance people who display caring about the people you work with, it is part of building good teams.do not sit on it, if the person is intoxicated it is a genuine safety issue management must be made aware of the issue. in your country i would be fearful of being sued in a criminal negligence suit " he knew and said nothing". Good luck let us know how it turns out,please act for safety.


----------



## Buck331 (Aug 19, 2010)

townmanwi;1684747 said:


> I work for I township that has 1 fulltime foreman and 3 part time workers! A 2-4in storm has been predicted here for about 5days last night I get a call from the foreman saying myself and another part time guy have to plow he was drinking all day and is drunk! he is always drinking and has no responsibility!!! I Want to tell the board something but don't want to be that guy! What would you do??? he talks his way out of everything 2 months ago got caught using town equipment on a side job and just got a slap on the hand!!! Its sucks I would love the fulltime job and take so much pride in the town.


Unfortunately what you have explained here is an extremely common issue.

Fact - He was smart to call you guy's to go plow and advise he was drinking all day and was drunk.

Example: On the July 4th weekend you are having a barbeque with family and friends. After having 3-4 beers your cell phone rings and the foreman advises you to immediately drive to the scene of a major crime scene or structure fire for the purpose of barricading a road. The first words out of your mouth better be, "I can not drive there because I've had 3 or 4 beers".

In response to your turning him into your township supervisors. USE CAUTION - Remember that he is most likely buddies with one or all of them, and more importantly keep in mind that they deal with labor law issues on a very seldom basis. They will immediately turn negative towards both you and the entire issue when the foreman's labor attorney or representative first official response will be: How do you know this person is drunk? Do you have a medical background to determine when a person is under the influence?

Do not document this behavior. When and if something bad happens you better get used to this question: Did you ever attempt to call the police or notify anyone on the township board of supervisors.

Remember the foreman has a CDL in his back pocket. He's subject to all the Federal Commercial Vehicle Laws. But drinking all day, always drinking, and having no responsibility is not against any law.

So let's see....,what should you do?

Option #1 - Meet with a trusted state trooper or county deputy sheriff and advise him or her of your concerns and insisting on your wishes that your identity to be confidential. If he or she is a good one they'll obviously visibly appear interested right away. You'll know it..., it's kind of like that "Deer in the Headlights" look. If the cop starts looking at his shoes alot and has that "I want to take a nap look", you are wasting your time.

Option #2 - Buy an old analog cell phone at a rummage sale or on craigslist. (No need for activation because a 911 call will go through). Pattern the idiot and decide on the best day of the week and time that an anonymous tip regarding a drunk driver complaint might best benefit Wisconsin's overall public safety. What the end result here will be is you will now have a new "Non-Working foreman". He won't lose his township job, and the new title will allow for him to ultimately keep the foreman job with no CDL. You boy's will be working more! Now after about 6 months he's gonna get bored and start hittin the local pub again. Understand that he's got to have that 2nd DUI for him to be a believer! USE CAUTION - KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT - HAVE LOTS OF PATIENCE - THINK SMART - BURN THE PHONE WHEN IT'S OVER.


----------



## townmanwi (Jan 3, 2012)

He already has at least one DUI I know that. I am not saying he cant ever drink! But your job is to plow snow when it snows you don't drink!


----------



## Buck331 (Aug 19, 2010)

townmanwi;1704932 said:


> He already has at least one DUI I know that. I am not saying he cant ever drink! But your job is to plow snow when it snows you don't drink!


What I am trying to say is I agree with you. This guys love affair with alcohol is a very powerful thing. It appears that township supervisors are well aware of the issue. The fact that you part-time employees are being called out for snow events and he's not on the clock (due to alcohol) is clearly apparent to the township officials from an accounting standpoint.

Turn a Negative into a Positive. Realize that YOU have done nothing wrong, and focus your energy on (your own) self improvement, professional skills, certificates, and resume credentials, for the FUTURE.

I assume you have your Wisconsin Class B CDL License with airbrakes endorsements.

Utilize your current job opportunity at the Township "BETTER YOURSELF" with some of these things:

Obtain your Class A CDL - For operation of a commercial motor vehicle. Any combination of vehicles with a Gross Vehicle Weight Rating (GVWR), actual weight, or registered weight over 26,000 pounds provided the GVWR, actual weight, or registered weight of the towed vehicle(s) is more than 10,000 pounds.

Go to the DMV and take the Combination Vehicles portion of the written exam. It's Valid for 6 Months. Ask the Foreman if you can use one of the trucks and a trailer for the road test.

Assuming you already have your Class B w/airbrakes, move forward immediately and take your TANKER, and HAZARDOUS MATERIALS written exams. Following your successful test results of the HAZARDOUS MATERIALS written exam you will then register with the State of Wisconsin Hazprint enrollment criminal background check system. See details - http://www.dot.wisconsin.gov/drivers/drivers/apply/types/hazmat.htm

Why the HazMat Endorsement you ask? You have just achieved a very important endorsement. In addition you have immediately showed any current or prospective future employer that your criminal background is CLEAN.

Next step, Download and apply for your - Transportation Worker Identification Credential (TWIC) Card here - http://www.tsa.gov/stakeholders/transportation-worker-identification-credential-twic® I'll explain in more detail later, but trust me - GET IT!

Congratulations, you just GREATLY enhanced, and improved your marketability and personal credentials for $200 - $300.

Moving ahead - Talk to members this site and ask for help joining SIMA. Ask members on this site about The Advanced Snow Management (ASM) Training Program Certified Snow Professional, and Certification requirements regarding the first steps in becoming a Certified Snow Professional (CSP).
Link: http://sima.org/index.cfm

In addition apply for and file an application with the Wisconsin Secretary of State for a business name, and start a business! Plow snow, cut grass, offer services! Even if you don't think you will ever have one customer, get going and start a business.

Search for and apply for your business name here: http://business-search.org/wisconsin/

Once you obtain all the above listed certifications and you have a professional looking resume on file your problems with this foreman will seemingly appear small in nature.

Ask yourself - What if he was terminated next month..., are you prepared, qualified, and certified to apply for his position.

If a terrific job opportunity at the Wisconsin DOT appeared in the paper tomorrow..., are you prepared? It certainly sounds like you are qualified for a position with the Wisconsin DOT as a Snow Plow Truck Driver, or perhaps it's Commercial Vehicle Enforcement Division.

SUMMARY: You can continue to beat your head against the wall for a long time. NOBODY can fix someone's love affair with alcohol, and believe me when I say that many people have tried. Look past it, but don't ignore it - If he's on the job and driving a truck juiced call 911 and report it! Until then occupy your time with personal growth, skills, training, and goals. NOBODY can fix this guy until HE wants help.

GET BUSY AND START TAKING THOSE TESTS 
-CLASS A - COMBINATION VEVICLES 
-TANKER
-HAZARDOUS MATERIALS
http://www.dot.wisconsin.gov/drivers/drivers/apply/types/cdl-manual.htm

SIMA - http://www.sima.org/

Snowplowing and Lawn Service Business - http://business-search.org/wisconsin/

Oh..., and if you have any spare time join the local volunteer fire department!

Work hard, stay busy, and put some away in your savings account. Good luck! 
NOW GET TO WORK - http://www.dot.wisconsin.gov/drivers/drivers/apply/types/cdl-manual.htm


----------



## townmanwi (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for the inputs I already have class ABCD with tanker and hazmat CDL and have a custom farm operating business. Just have to work on getting more public works management training. I have a lot of experience in excavating and landscaping and can operate almost anything. Thanks again and keep posting ideas and thoughts!!


----------



## townmanwi (Jan 3, 2012)

I am the President of the fire dept. and an asst chief!!


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

He will hang himself, it is just a matter of time. CDL BAC limit is .04 so realy you can not drink anything with in 24 to 48 hours of driving. I have seen a good drunk blow a .115 the afternoon after a good drinking session. That would be 12 hours or so. He can easly hit a BAC of .3 or higher if he is a seasoned drinker. The sobering up rules do not apply to a seasoned drinker because there boby can tolerate a much higher level than you may think. I have seen a .485, still walking and talking and not looking that drunk. This would take 48 hours to come off of. Some never come down and if they do they do they will be sick. Only have to make it though an 8 hour shift and right back on the sauce. Like the others have said if get in a truck pissed up call it in.


----------



## townmanwi (Jan 3, 2012)

We went in today to clear up some drifting and not kidding first thing he says when I get in the shop " I am still 90% drunk yet"! WTF!!


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

if you have all those qualifications such as the cdl with all the endorsments
and the background in landscaping and excavating then why are you trying to hang this guy to get 
a job that pays what ??,,,,,,40,000 a year ??

I,m sure you could do better at a private sector job with just has good benefits.

I believe one of two things are at play here...you have an axe to grind with this guy for something or two, you just want a job where you think your gonna get paid decent money for not having to actually work


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

WingPlow;1708289 said:


> if you have all those qualifications such as the cdl with all the endorsments
> and the background in landscaping and excavating then why are you trying to hang this guy to get
> a job that pays what ??,,,,,,40,000 a year ??
> 
> ...


Interesting point but maybe it has more to do with taking orders from a guy who is obviously incapable of performing his duties.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Are you a resident of the town as well? Go to the next board meeting (probably next week already) and voice your concern when they ask for public comments. Do your entire town a favor and put the board on the spot. I can almost guarantee you at least one of the board members has the same feelings as you do, light a torch under the rest of them!!!!!

BTW, PM me what township you're talking about............:laughing:


----------



## townmanwi (Jan 3, 2012)

just need normal hours and time off in summer to run my farming operation! And I love working in the public sector!


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

just need normal hours and time off in summer to run my farming operation! And I love working in the public sector! 



so I was right, you don't even have the job and you already want time off


----------



## Buck331 (Aug 19, 2010)

townmanwi;1708000 said:


> We went in today to clear up some drifting and not kidding first thing he says when I get in the shop " I am still 90% drunk yet"! WTF!!


And as the Assistant Fire Chief of the Town - YOU CONDONED IT BY SAYING AND DOING NOTHING?

Perhaps WingPlow got your number when he previously stated, "I believe one of two things are at play here...you have an axe to grind with this guy for something or two, you just want a job where you think your gonna get paid decent money for not having to actually work".

Get some GUTS kid and quit "yipping" about it. Do what YOU feel is right. When any supervisor or co-worker shows up for work an admits to being "90% drunk" it's time for you to step-up to the plate, and at the very least tell HIM how you feel face-to-face.

When anyone shows up for work and verbally admits to being "90% drunk" you are immediately involved in an extremely BAD situation, and you are condoning said illegal behavior by saying or doing nothing. (Note: The above scenario is a common employment interview question in numerous career fields).

If you had voiced your thoughts to him and said, hey boss please just go home - I've got this, I'll give you a ride.

He most likely would refuse this offer.

Now you bring it to a higher level by saying - I am refusing to work with you this morning because your obviously intoxicated and you admitted to being 90% drunk.

He most likely would respond in a negative manner - so you reply by advising him of your intentions walk off the job and go home.

Now what's he going to do, terminate you, cut your pay.

BY NOT SAYING OR DOING ANYTHING YOU HAVE TURNED HIS PROBLEM INTO YOUR PROBLEM.

NOTE - Definition of condone: be willing to overlook something: to regard something that is considered immoral or wrong in a tolerant way, without criticizing it or feeling strongly about it.

If the day comes that he's involved in a fatality - Ask yourself: 
What are you going to do now. 
How are you going to feel. 
What should you have done earlier.
What could you have done earlier.

At the end of that day, are you going to tell your friends, family, fellow firemen, and investigating law enforcement officers that you posted complaints about it on the internet via a PlowSite forum thread?

Numerous people on this threat have offered you sincere advice, opinions, and thoughts regarding this issue.

Get some guts kid, or maybe consider posting your personal drama on Facebook!

It's time to Walk-The-Walk Kid!

RECOMMENDATION: Check out - The True Story of Sheriff Buford Pusser in The Movie "Walking Tall". Here's the link to the full movie:


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

WoW! You said it. I concur. 
It is time to step up to the plate. Sometimes when we do the right thing bad things will happen to us. But when it is all over you will be standing tall as you have done the the right thing. If he gets help, someday he may thank you.



Buck331;1724219 said:


> And as the Assistant Fire Chief of the Town - YOU CONDONED IT BY SAYING AND DOING NOTHING?
> 
> Perhaps WingPlow got your number when he previously stated, "I believe one of two things are at play here...you have an axe to grind with this guy for something or two, you just want a job where you think your gonna get paid decent money for not having to actually work".
> 
> ...


----------



## RSE (Nov 27, 2012)

Look the other way...pretend you saw nothing. Answer questions with a simple "yes" or "no". Do your job. Pay no attention to other peoples problems and don't get involved. I have the same BS going on with a small town contract and have learned to keep my mouth shut. Its not about that guys problems, its about the money you make.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

RSE;1725924 said:


> Look the other way...pretend you saw nothing. Answer questions with a simple "yes" or "no". Do your job. Pay no attention to other peoples problems and don't get involved. I have the same BS going on with a small town contract and have learned to keep my mouth shut. Its not about that guys problems, its about the money you make.


You must be from New York.

Don't worry about doing the right thing, it's all about the money.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

There are laws to protect whistle blowers yet even the federal gov will go after you. And I am not talking about the guy hiding out in the USSR.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

He rats out the guy. They fire that guy.
Those in power if they are the fired guy's friend you just made a new bunch of friends as in the kind you do not want to have.

They will not hire you to fill his job because you are a known rat and if they are doing something wrong they will not want you to rat them out.

Also as they congratulate you for stepping forward. They will make sure you get squeezed out of working for them. The new guy they hired is not going to want to have a rat around either.

Doing the right thing can be very costly.

It is a price that many can not afford to pay.

Yet if you witness a crime all those hypocrites will expect you to rat, err, I mean testify in court.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

^It's hard to squeeze out a union member out.
A union member will get advancements just from putting in their time.
A union member in the right will have the union lawyers in their corner. 100% and if the wrong 110% lol


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

grandview;1684764 said:


> Buy him some more beer so you get more hours.


Another classic from Grandview, LOLThumbs Up


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Just read the whole thread. You owe it to the public to do the right thing , before this loser kills someone. You need to tell the town officials and the police this guy is a drunk and your concerned for the publics safety. If this guy hurts someone and you know hes drunk half the time your just as guilty for not reporting him to officials. If it means you lose your job so be it , I wouldn't want to be guilty of letting someone get hurt. Good luck.


----------



## groundhog (Feb 25, 2015)

Brand new here but hey..I believe everyone Knows he has a drinking issue, you shouldn't become the whistle blower. Like they said... Rats don't become managers. Become his support guy, offer to pick him up,drive him in and drive him home. Do every thing to make sure he doesn't drive. Soon you'll be working all his hours, and pick up all you need to know. and maybe become the natural choice. If you can demonstrate that you can do what it takes to use the worst as a member of your team....
He has a boss...find out who they are, make sure what they need done is getting done. You'll find you are enabeling his drinking by driving him....you cant fix that but try. Since you have all your certificates learn a bit about alcoholism


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i can't believe the number of people telling you to look the other way and keep from being a "rat".

based on how you have portrayed this story, this isn't some petty little gripe where he ate your sandwich out of the fridge or something stupid. this is about a town employee (supervisor no less) who comes into work admittingly drunk and has full rights to operate equipment on public roads that can very easily crush most vechicles. whose gonna be in that vehicle he destroys? your wife, kids, parents, friends??? does it even matter? 

like someone else said "its not about what he does, its about how much money you make" you gotta be f'in kidding me. i don't know who is more stupid - the guy in question or the people here telling you to look the other way. do you pay taxes? are your tax dollars paying this guy's salary and benefits so that he can show up "90% drunk" to work everyday? what a joke. i wonder if he'd still have a job if this happened in the private sector????


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm still trying to figure out what "unresponsible" means.

And what leigh said.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Do whatever you want. Its not even a full time job. Go work some place else. 80% plus of people are zombies anyways. Your town could be 99%. But ya I would say nothing. If it was possible to take down thread I would remove it. But it seems nothing disappears from the internet.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Well, I just read through this entire thread start to finish. And as a former small town employee, I'm well aware of the buddy system and how certain individuals can some how or another, seem to get away with murder. By the way, WHEN not IF but WHEN, this guy kills somebody, that is what it will be. Murder. They will sugar coat it and call it involuntary manslaughter, but murder none the less. How will you feel knowing that you stood by and did/said nothing and ALLOWED someone to be murdered? 

At the very least, as the ASST Fire Chief, you have an obligation to put a stop to this IMMEDIATELY. As was said by others, this guy operates dangerous machinery around the innocent townspeople. Now, knowing what I know about small town politics, it is almost certain that at least some of the city council, as well as some residents, are aware of this guy, but look the other way. As a taxpayer, it is unacceptable. The lawsuit against the town will be huge, all funded by the taxpayers. 

I also agree that I don't think you should stick your neck on the chopping block. Depending on just how small this town is, he is likely friends with some or all of the police as well. Therefore, if I were you, I would look OUTSIDE the town for a remedy, either a county sheriff or better yet, the State Police. I would approach them and have a private meeting. I would get a cell number and I would use a burner phone. Then make the call when you know he is DWI and let the unbiased/uncontrolled by the city public official make the arrest. If it is indeed a second or more violation, and the arrest was made by a State Police/Trooper, then instead of being city (misdemeanor) charges, it will be filed as state charges and carry a much stiffer penalty. Then, you can sleep well knowing you did something about it, you did your best to keep anyone from being hurt, and you don't end up being "THE RAT." Good luck.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I started to read this thread then noticed this is from 12-14-2013, 06:43 PM 

I wonder if he still works for the township though.


----------



## shooter56 (Feb 16, 2011)

As I see it you can do one or two things, You know he is under the influence of alcohol at work, If something happened He hurts or killed someone and you knew it you could get into trouble if it was pushed because you had previous knowledge of his condition. You could leave and find a different job and leave it behind, you sound like you have experience operating various types of machinery. Others have said people that step forward and rat someone out do not get promoted. It is a rotten world we live in but the truth of it is just that.


----------



## maineguide (Dec 2, 2015)

Carefully read your personnel policy's. Document everything! Dates, times, narrative. Approach your municipal manager with your findings concerns and demand action. If that does not work go to the board/councilmen. Or if you suspect drinking and driving set up a sting with a cop.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice Job reviving an old thread. Thumbs Up
If you started at the top this one has all been covered.


----------

